# Vivitar Vivicam 8426 - getting the pic from the camera to the pc?



## vivicam (Nov 21, 2012)

hi,
I need advice on this cam. Has anyone been able to get the pic from the camera to the pc ?  
I have a Vivitar Vivicam 8426 8 Megapixel Waterproof Digital Camera (Waterproof, 2.5" Screen, 8x Zoom)
cheers
Edith


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 21, 2012)

there seems to be a connection for a usb minicable inside the battery compartment.

I found this in 2 minutes on the web.

consider reading your manual


----------

